# GrandLuxe Express



## VentureForth (Apr 16, 2008)

Saw the GrandLuxe in Savannah this afternoon. It'll be parked there until 1 AM or so. I took a look around (with permission from onboard staff) along the exterior. Some of the cars are in a slight state of disrepair. Also, they have a tendency to paint over previous paint instead of doing a thorough sanding and repainting job. A lot of old lettering was still quite visible behind the coach names. AMERICAN ORIENT EXPRESS was visible on the tan strip above the windows of some of the coaches where relief lettering was used instead of decal or painted letters.

Trip continues tonight Southbound. Train departs in the same direction as Northbound Amtrak routes, but will shoot due West for a day of rail travel on its way to Jackson MS.

Actually, I don't know what route it will take out of Savannah. Didn't think the tracks going West out of here were good enough for Class I...


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 16, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> Didn't think the tracks going West out of here were good enough for Class I...


Please explain "CLASS".

Thanx


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 16, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> Saw the GrandLuxe in Savannah this afternoon. It'll be parked there until 1 AM or so. I took a look around (with permission from onboard staff) along the exterior. Some of the cars are in a slight state of disrepair. Also, they have a tendency to paint over previous paint instead of doing a thorough sanding and repainting job. A lot of old lettering was still quite visible behind the coach names. AMERICAN ORIENT EXPRESS was visible on the tan strip above the windows of some of the coaches where relief lettering was used instead of decal or painted letters.
> Trip continues tonight Southbound. Train departs in the same direction as Northbound Amtrak routes, but will shoot due West for a day of rail travel on its way to Jackson MS.
> 
> Actually, I don't know what route it will take out of Savannah. Didn't think the tracks going West out of here were good enough for Class I...


GrandLuxe?????


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2008)

Grandluxe, a luxury train option that makes special trips around the US. It's a very expensive option though. Click on the word Grandluxe in the first sentence to go visit their website.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 16, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Grandluxe, a luxury train option that makes special trips around the US. It's a very expensive option though. Click on the word Grandluxe in the first sentence to go visit their website.




Hell, they ain't got nothin on us, do they????

:huh:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 16, 2008)

I dunno, RF. Amtrak offers a very nice product with quite a few good things about it. But I wouldn't call their trains luxury trains. I mean, they're luxurious in comfort, space, and to some extent, service. But they aren't a LUXURY product the way, say, Crystal cruises, or even many lower end cruise lines, are. Amtrak is primarily a form of transportation.

I have gone places by both overnight ferry, and container ship. I'd consider Amtrak pretty equivlent- comfortable, decent service, decent food. Nothing exquisite. Much cheaper to take the Alaska ferry from Seattle to Anchorage than to take Holland America, and all comparisons between them are pretty demonstrative, actually.


----------

